# SkyRc Brushless Motor Analyser



## KWCRAIG9 (Jan 18, 2007)

Thinking of getting one of these. can you give me the Pros and cons on the SkyRC Motor Analyser. thanks


----------



## EADracer (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the unit, it gives very good information on the motor and seems to be accurate on timing info.


----------

